# Bookham common survey Surrey UK



## davholla (Aug 30, 2016)

Here a few photos from the Bookham common survey (once a month in Bookham common  Surrey, England).  I hope you like them but more importantly I hope that if you are local you consider joining the LNHS and take part in future.  It is a fun day out and  you will probably see something new



EF7A1840bug by davholla2002, on Flickr





EF7A1926tortoisebeetle by davholla2002, on Flickr





EF7A1826Harvestman by davholla2002, on Flickr





EF7A1872harvestman by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------

